# Penny Loafer Review Thread



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

I am currently, like many others before me, searching for the perfect penny loafer. There is a vast amount of information on weejuns/penny loafers on this forum, but it takes a lot of work to find it all. I thought it would be a helpful move to have it all in one place, for reference, in a similar vein to the OCBD review thread of a few weeks ago.

If everyone reviews the pair they own, we could form quite an information goldmine.

Reviews could be in this format-
Name: Logan 
Manufacturer: GH Bass
Price: $99 (Outlet $60 or less) 
Leather Quality:
Sole Quality: 
Comfort: 
Durability: (Do they get better with age) 
Overall Opinion:

Multiple reviews of the same loafer are encouraged, especially if they are of a different opinion.

Here are a _just a few_ of those I would like to see reviewed.

Bass Logan (corrected and tan) 
Sebago Cayman and Cayman II
Other Bass models
LL Bean Classic
LL Bean Rustic 
Eddie Bauer (look a bit like a weejun/ll bean rustic hybrid) 
Cole Haan Pinch

Dr. Watson


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd start by organizing and linking the many threads reviewing pennies. It would be nice to have a single departure thread from which to visit the motley assortment of often widely varying opinions and experiences with assorted brands and makes (and vintages) of pennies. 

I say it would be nice, but I'm too lazy (and otherwise engaged) to do it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's some more (leather soles)...

*MOCCASINS*:
Bass Logan, etc.
Sebago Classic & Cayman
Brooks Brothers (Sebago Cayman)
J&M Ski Mocc
Cole Haan Pinch Penny
Alden Cape Cod full strap
AE Walden & Everett & Hanover

*GOODYEAR/WELTED*:
Alden LHS & Full Strap
AE McGraw & Randolph
Brooks Brothers unlined penny (LHS)
Crocket & Jones Boston & Lincoln & Harvard
Polo Ralph Lauren Darlton (C&J)
Ben Silver (C&J Harvard)


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

*Penny Loafer triva*

Werner Erhard, founder of est, now Landmark Education, was always perfectly dressed. Part of his look extended to not having anything in his pockets to disturbe the line of of his clothing. His handlers placed an emergency dime in his loafers, should he become separated from them and need to make a call.
These were in the days when one could find a working pay phone and they charged a dime. Today if you could find a working pay phone the amount of silver you'd need to carry would throw off your gait. :icon_smile:


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I'm looking for a loafer with a leather sole and heal to wear with my suits. I currently have a Bostonian tasseled loafer, but the leather is too plasticky.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

*Sebago Cayman II*

I'll bite.

I wear loafers almost exclusively and the Cayman II is my go-to loafer these days - more so than either my Alden 986s or Bass Weejuns (to position it relative to two other iconic loafers at either end of the price spectrum). It is obviously not of the same quality as an Alden or Allen Edmonds, but for the price it is hard to beat. And, truth be told, I like the styling of it more than any other loafer I own.

Name: Cayman II

Manufacturer: Sebago

Price: $135 via Sebago; can be had at a discount elsewhere online (I pd. $75).

Leather Quality: "Cordo Brush Off" and "Black Brush Off" good for brush-off. Better than Bass. Not as plastic-y. The old "Cordo" (not "Cordo Brush Off") is a very nice dark brown with a matte finish.

Sole Quality: Leather. Above average. Slightly thicker than Bass. Rubber heel not so great.

Comfort: Excellent. No break-in period needed.

Fit: True to size.

Durability: After four months of regular wear they still look good. Seem to be wearing better than Weejuns. Should hold up just fine with regular care and maintenance.

Overall Opinion: The perfect "dressy-casual" loafer and the best offering available at the price. My only complaints are that I wish it was unlined, had a combo heel and was made in the U.S.A. But all of these things would likely triple the price. A better heel can be had if you spring for the Brooks version (which, I believe, is still made by Sebago and modeled after the Cayman II) - but its not worth it to me to pay the extra money for that addition alone.

Bottom Line: The best of the low-end loafers. Recommended.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice case, TDI. You've convinced me to take a look. 

How's the fit? True to size?


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> I'm looking for a loafer with a leather sole and heal to wear with my suits. I currently have a Bostonian tasseled loafer, but the leather is too plasticky.


I wear the Sebago Kerry and the Dexter Swanzey with suits. The Kerry has a rubber heel while the Swanzey is a combo.

I know a lot of forum members like the AE Grayson, though I don't own a pair myself.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Nice case, TDI. You've convinced me to take a look.
> 
> How's the fit? True to size?


Yes - just edited my post to reflect that.

I seem to recall that you own a pair of the current J&M Ski Mocs. Might you be willing to do a review?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a nice pair of SAS pennies, made in the USA https://www.sasshoes.com/main/view_styles.php?catid=1&prodid=43 which, okay, I purchased secondhand on ebay.

The Cayman II seems similar, but for about $50 less.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done TDI Guy, that is exactly the sort of review I wanted. Very helpful. I'll be looking out for the Cayman II.

Thanks for asking about fit Joe B., I left it out in my review outline. Fit should definitely should be an important part of any review.

I've seen the SAS Pennies online and they look nice enough, but they were not in the particular store I visited. How much do they cost in stores? There is no price listed online.

Edit: Right now the Cayman II is on sale on Amazon (in certain sizes, including mine) for $77. Not bad.
https://www.amazon.com/Sebago-Mens-Cayman-II-Loafer/dp/B002LSIK8S


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's some more (leather soles)...
> 
> *MOCCASINS*:
> Bass Logan, etc.
> ...


Good list ... I'd add SAS loafers to the goodyear list ... awesome shoes and very comfortable - if they were made with regular leather, these would be the BEST penny loafers today.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

TDI GUY said:


> I seem to recall that you own a pair of the current J&M Ski Mocs. Might you be willing to do a review?


Yes in the next day or so. Although you guys know way more than I do. I don't know the different types of leather, etc.

I will quickly say I really like the Ski Mocs. They're the beef roll type. I think lately I prefer the non-beef roll type, whatever that's called, as a general style thing....


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

I love the AE Randolph. I have them in Chili calf, Burg shell and Black shell.

Name: Randolph
Manufacturer: AE
Price: $179 Calf or less for seconds/disc. The shell models list at $525, but can be had for less (Amazon had the black shell for $224 recently)
Leather Quality: superior
Sole Quality: superior
Comfort: superior
Durability: They are getting better looking each time I wear them
Overall Opinion: Great full strap loafer that can go from business casual to jeans. I don"t wear loafers with a suit, but these are dressy enough for those that do.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

Name: Hanover
Manufacturer: AE
Price: $239 (online for as little as $139-149).
Leather Quality: smooth calf, very good.
Sole Quality: excellent (as is typical of AE's leather sole)
Comfort: very good, fully lined and padded. Some break-in required.
Durability: outstanding
Fit: true to size
Overall Opinion: In contrast with the Randolph, Hanovers are more casual in shape, texture--in every way. My only dislike is the slightly square toes, which others here don't mind. They are handsewn, made in the USA, and come in black, chili, or burgundy. Overall a fine casual penny.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's a zombie thread worth reviving. 

I never reviewed my Ski-Mocs because I purchased them used on ebay, so it didn't seem fair. And indeed one of them is coming apart. Otherwise I love them.

I'll fix them and get another not-very-expensive (under $200) loafer. 

Ski-Moc or Cayman II? I'm attracted to the latter because it's not a beef roll and I might as well have both. 

Any other pennies fans out there? Not talking Aldens, unfortunately.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I like the Cayman II, durable, fit me well, decent looking.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

*J&M Ski Moc*

*Name:* Ski Moc

*Manufacturer:* Johnston & Murphy

*Price:* $165

*Leather Quality:* 6/10

*Sole Quality:* 6/10

*Comfort: * 7/10 (but with a long break-in period)

*Durability:* Do they get better with age? Well, they don't get worse!

*Overall Opinion:* These are the best beater pair of pennies that I've found including models by AE, Bass, and Cole Hann. They are much chunkier and have the sort of overall solidity that you'd want in a longwing. I got them to get me through my ramp-up to a pair of Alden LHS and I think that they'll stick around even after I've gotten a pair as casual (or even more casual) alternatives. I'd highly recommend them as a primary pair of loafers and/or alternative to a higher quality shell pair.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Brilliant on the Ski-Mocs, I'd only add a note about the fit. Mine fit true to size (although they were a bit snug at the beginning -- again I purchased them used and I'm not sure how long ago they were made or whether they're different from the current ones). I'm a 9.5 wide, which is how the shoes are marked, "9 1/2 W". (Today's version seem to go by D, E, EE, etc.)


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> Here's some more (leather soles)...
> 
> *MOCCASINS*:
> Bass Logan, etc.
> ...


Where is the Weston?


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Both C&J and Cheaney have nice penny loafers in pebble grain with "country" danite soles which are a new twist on pennys for me. I recently purchased a pair of the Cheaney but returned them due to size issues. May go direct to Ben Silver next time in Charleston and try them on in the store rather than order from England and have to deal with import issues.
Great looking casual shoes and still a bit different and versatile in winter months.
Tom


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Dr.Watson said:


> I am currently, like many others before me, searching for the perfect penny loafer.


Since joining this forum in February 2005, I have taken a lot of time searching for perfect penny loafers, and spent several thousand dollars on shoes I was hoping would be the perfect penny loafers, but to no avail. I can only conclude they don't exist, at least for me. But there are a few more brands and styles I still haven't tried, so we'll see.


----------



## Dr.Watson (Sep 25, 2008)

This is a blast from the past. I eventually settled on the CH Pinch Penny, since they can be had cheap and comes in narrow sizes. I've been through one pair, and am now on my second (thinking about resoling the other pair as a back-up). They've worked for me.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Tried a pair of Black Tod's with a leather sole. $565.00 retail. The fit great and look great. Very stylish and looks good with suits or casual. If you want to spend more this is a great looking penny. They have it in 3 styles as well.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Name: Weejun
Manufacturer: GH Bass
Price: $99 (Outlet $60 or less) 
Leather Quality: Plastic
Sole Quality: Hard/Wooden
Comfort: Starts to hurt in about mid-day
Durability: Been a year and they still look good although I have a pretty decent rotation
Overall Opinion: Definetly a good looking shoe atleast for the broke college student. My biggest gripe is how uncomfortable they are; however, they are worth the price and you get what you pay for.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> Since joining this forum in February 2005, I have taken a lot of time searching for perfect penny loafers, and spent several thousand dollars on shoes I was hoping would be the perfect penny loafers, but to no avail. I can only conclude they don't exist, at least for me. But there are a few more brands and styles I still haven't tried, so we'll see.


you should give the new AE patriot a try... i recently got a pair & they are outstanding...

disclaimer: they are my first pair of penny's, so i have nothing to compare them too


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't forget the Santoni loafers. I don't know the exact style because they don't make it anymore. It is a penny loafer style with double cuts in the tongue. I have them in black and tan. About half the weight of AE and I use them for travel all the time. Thin but sturdy soles and baby bottom soft calf leather. No break in required. Not quite in the same price range as AE but they are my guilty trad pleasure.


----------



## ericvancronk (Jun 13, 2011)

Name: Beefroll Penny Loafer - Brown
Manufacturer: Rancourt & Co.
Price: $260 + $15 extra for lining
Leather Quality: Amazing
Sole Quality: Excellent (all leather)
Comfort: A+ very little break-in required.
Durability: About a year old and look great - sole wearing perfectly
Fit: true to size
Overall Opinion: After wearing lower cost penny loafers (Bass - Logans) I could NEVER go back. I also really appreciate that Kyle (the son) will construct a pair made-to-order for a nominal up-charge. Ordering a pair with honey boat soles and pinking tomorrow.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I picked up a pair of Cole Haan penny loafers from Lord & Taylor for $99 (normally around $170) with coupons the other day. It's a darn good shoe for that price. In my humble opinion, it's superior to L.L. Bean or other sub-$100 loafers.


----------

